# Pas moyen de faire monter l'image de Mandrake 8.0!



## P O L (3 Septembre 2001)

Salut,

Je viens de télécharger le fichier "MandrakePPC-8.0-inst.ppc.iso" qui est sensé être une archive ISO 9660 de Linux Madrake 8.0 depuis l'un des mirroirs donnés par le site mandrake.

Pas moyen de le faire monter avec Schrinkwrap ou Toast 5.0.1, bien que Toast reconnaisse bien l'image - il me dit que probablement les extensions pour la gestion de l'ISO 9660 ne sont pas installées.

J'ai pu graver l'image sur CD, mais le mac ne reconnait pas le CD.

Que dois-je faire?

Merci!

PS: je suis sous 9.1 US sur Yosemite et Powerbook Pismo.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Septembre 2001)

Ben l'image de Mandrake monte parfaitement chez moi...

Essaye de réinstaller Toast...


----------

